# -66 3-point seat belts



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi guys! 

Im new on this forum so this is my first post (if you think my inglish is lacking it´s becouse im swedish).

I got a -66 GTO that has no seat belts. I´m installing my newly built 461" stroker with aprox 600hp in May so driving without seat belts would be suicide.

Does anyone got pics of 3-point belts installed and any tips on how you installed it? 

Thanks!

Edit: If you have any idea how i can install 4-point belts and still have passangers in the back seat that would be awsome!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

dimitri said:


> Welcome to the club.


Thanks. Is there no one here who has another solution for the 2-point belts for the -66 GTO? :confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My 67 is stripped and in the shop...I will get you a pic of where the shoulder belts mount (on the roof rail).....66 SHOULD have the mounting points also. This will take me 2-3 days to get. Welcome!, Eric:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> My 67 is stripped and in the shop...I will get you a pic of where the shoulder belts mount (on the roof rail).....66 SHOULD have the mounting points also. This will take me 2-3 days to get. Welcome!, Eric:cheers




I purchased three-point seat belts from Original Parts Group in California. My 1967 GTO came with lap belts, but as Eric noted above, the plate to secure the should harness was installed on my car. Good luck.


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Okej. I read here on the forum of someone who wanted to install a 3-point safety belt in his -66 but ha had a early 66 with no mounts in the roof. 

I was out 2 days ago feeling with a pencil in the roof like 1 inch ahead of the coat hanger if i could find some mounting holes but i didn´t, maybe i also have an early goat with no holes. Please put a pic here when you get one one your mounting holes. i bet it would help me and others who wants to get rid of the "suicide belts"


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Will post pics in a day or 2.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have a head liner in my 66 yet. So I took a shot of the spot with the phone. Sorry for the crappy picture but I left the camera on and need to get some AA batteries. Let me know if you want a shot with a tape measure pull out next to it. The screw is for the cloths hanger. Here it is from the drivers side (left side):


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Early 67 GTO.....


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for htey pics guys your the best! Im gonna go out tomorrow and feel with a needle in the roof if i can find some holes. Thanks again!


----------

